# New Litter Boxes - Your Thoughts?



## l.lai (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just bought these two litter boxes.

1. Deluxe Hi-Bac Litter Pan

This is slightyly smaller than the one below that i bought for my Netherland Dwarf Racer has a habit of peeing over his kitty litter box so i bought him a taller corner litter tray, but im not comfortable with him constantly sitting in his urine and poops, so im hoping he'll enjoy this new litter tray!. My only concern is that he likes to pee in the corners of his litter boxes, but this is flat on the back and not a corner. I'm worried he'll pee off to the side of this new tray or that he wont like that there's a grate there! Fingers crossed!







2. Scatterless Lock-N-Litter Jumbo

I bought this for my larger Mini Lop, i was worried the Hi Bac would be too small for her. She's a CHRONIC digger and currently digs EVERYTHING and scatters it everywhere in her hutch, creating a HUGE mess. Shame, because she was fully litter trained before she her hormones hit her. She's now been spayed but continues to dig. I hope this litter tray along with a separate hay tray will mean the end of her digging up all her kitty litter (i use Yesterday's News). 





Do you guys have litter tray's with grates?

If so did your rabbit adjust to using it well? 

Will the litter box thats tall but flat be okay?


----------



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2009)

I have just a pretty darn big litter pan...and since all buns have been under 4lbs it works well for us...

Those look like nice pans! I hope you buns love them!


----------



## l.lai (Oct 1, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> I have just a pretty darn big litter pan...and since all buns have been under 4lbs it works well for us...
> 
> Those look like nice pans! I hope you buns love them!


Thanks Orchid!  I do too!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the big square litter pan in regards to peeing. I'm only using square boxes now for my buns... their fat butts don't fit in the corner pans as well anymore 

I'm pretty sure that Racer will just pick a corner of the square pan like my guys did. They seem to like to back up against the high plastic back and pee there.

If the digging gets too bad (like it does with my doe), you can always place two square boxes front to front. Or, just get a regular cat litter box, and put a grate in there.
Very cool that they have grates!


----------

